# Stocking a RoadSide Stall?



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a small road-side stall where I live. I'm pretty sure they have these in America but in case they don't, they're basically just a small covered cart or shelf with handmade things, produce and various items for sale. Usually well-priced and hand-made items, or eggs.

I've been trying to think of more things to add to my roadside stall, fun interesting things. I was just wondering what you guys had luck selling by the roadside?

I have some pickled onions for the holidays there now. I also have some nice prettily diced relish sparkling in the stall and some eggs, beetroot and couple other extras we've had lying around. Was thinking of making pound and fruit cakes and selling slices and whole ones. 

The bus stop is right on the corner, which sounds like a terrible thing, but the kids here are lovely and I know all of them, and they don't steal. I was thinking it would be nice before school starts to put some snacks out there. Maybe like 3 [healthyish? like oat, sultana and honey?] bikkies for a dollar [good price here, probably not America XD] or jars of apple sauce and things.

We have a fridge we can run a cable to from the powerpoint in the paddock, as well, for the slightly more delicate things.

I cook well, am blessed with mostly good neighbours and my garden is starting to burst very very soon...

Who has ideas? :bow::bow:


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

We live on a small 6 acre farm out in the country and have been thinking about setting up a small "roofed" stall up by the road to sell any extra produce we grow on our place with tables and shelves to hold our stuff. Mom had the idea that we don't even need to stay up there 24/7 (during the daylight hours anyway) to make the sales. Just set up a box they can put their money in and have a sign that says something along the lines of "Take what you need. Pay what you can" sort of thing.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I have a small general store on my farm and I know I can't sell homemade bread (although I can sell all the jams, jellies and anything I waterbath) because of different regulations...So check to make sure whatever you're selling is legal and it will save a lot of headaches! I do good with my homemade goat milk soap, the jellies (the more unusual jellies the better like honeysuckle jelly, tomato jelly, rose petal jelly, etc)....the more unusual the items the better! For Christmas I've been selling lots of lined aprons AND flour sack dish towels painted with different designs (some are simple designs of chickens etc and some are for the holidays such as a snowman or Santa)....right now I also have some stone ground corn meal, some local grits, some local sorghum syrup, AND some homemade laundry detergent....I do sell our "farm fresh eggs from happy chickens" and I also have a refrigerator with Amish cheeses, goat cheeses, Amish butter etc. (all legal according to the Dept of Agriculture)....I hope this helps! I try to sell as many things as I can and like I said the more unusual the better! Folks here seem to like any apron, baby blanket,couch quilt or whatever with CHICKENS on the fabric! Oh and during my husband's lengthy illness I often had to leave the store to the "honor" system with a fruit jar in the egg refridge! But now I am home 99% of the time so am here to wait on customers.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you so much  exclamation points because mine is broken


----------



## Hillbluecottage (Jan 8, 2013)

I am a newbee just starting out on a 2 acre farm and wondering what I can sell in a stand at the front of my property. Thanks so much for the suggestions.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

motdaugrnds said:


> We live on a small 6 acre farm out in the country and have been thinking about setting up a small "roofed" stall up by the road to sell any extra produce .... Just set up a box they can put their money in and have a sign that says something along the lines of *"Take what you need. Pay what you can"* sort of thing.


I'd not suggest the sign you want to do as many folks will take and pay just a pittance, unless your intent is to basically give things away. Have a price list and group your items in one pound packages. There was a veggie and fruit stand near where I used to live and she used paper plate for the larger items (tomatoes, onions, peppers, etc.) and small paper "baskets" for the smaller ones. She ended up closing after a few years as so many were taking and not paying.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep, I keep prices on mine. Otherwise I wouldn't even get the cost of my jars back...


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

Was in iowas a few years back and there was an amish "store" it was a metal barn cameras everywhere all kinds of goodies inside cameras again but no attendant just a box for money. I bought a little potholder smiled at camera and exaggeratedly put my money clearly in the box.

I like to buy things I wouldn't make at home...my favorite thing at our local Mennonite store are bars made with about 10 ingredients m&Ms chocolate chips raisins oatmeal etc. I would never have all those things in the house at the same time.


----------

